# HDMI to TV on Windows 7 blurry and edges cut off



## SC2pro

you should download the catalyst version that is available on ur laptop manufacturers site. I had the latest drivers and wasnt able to adjust my screen size. then i went on the acer site and i got the VGA driver ( old version of catalyst) and now i can adjust the screen size so nothing gets cut off when plugging it to my TV. im guessing that ur problem will be solved by doing this for your laptop.
you shouldnt but it to 720p because its definitely gonna be blurry. there should be a TV resolution setting in CCC and choose 1080i. at 1080i it should look perfect.


----------



## Christopher M

My TV supports 720p, but thanks, I'll give CCC a try and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christopher M*
> 
> My TV supports 720p, but thanks, I'll give CCC a try and let you know how it goes.


Find out what the native resolution of the TV is. My 720p plasma actually has a native resoltuion of 1024 x 768, but that might help. Depending on the model of the TV, changing the input mode(name) of an HDMI connection to PC might help too.


----------



## axipher

Try 1366x768.

Also some TV's have one of the HDMI ports specifically optimized for PC use, look in to trying the different ports at 1366x768.

You should be able to do 1920x1080 as well and might have to look in to the overscan/underscan setting.


----------



## Chris13002

Black boarders?
Typical AMD overscan issues...

Hard setting to get to through CCC...

http://techhelpbot.com/content/how-change-options-ati-radeons-overscan-or-underscan


----------



## Christopher M

My TV's native resolution is 1366x768 and supports up to 1080i, but I cannot choose that resolution for my TV in Windows or Ubuntu and it assumes 1920x1080 is recommended but is much too blurry.

After doing some research it seems to be an Over(Under)scanning issue and can be fixed either through CCC or through a registry hack; but I think I'll use CCC regardless of how I feel towards this software...









There currently is no CCC support for Windows 8 Develop Preview so I will either be reformatting today back to Windows 7 or using an external to test your theories.


----------



## Christopher M

I just re-installed Windows 7 with CCC and I fixed the black bars using the overscanning tool, but I can only change the real resolution through Windows. Under Desktop Management in CCC the TV is recognized as 1080i, but assumes the resolution is 1920x1080, and there is no option for 1366x768 (my TV's actual resolution), and the "Add" option only goes as low as 1440 pixels... I guess the EDID must be screwed up.

However, luckily my laptop display also uses 1366x768, therefore, can I use the "Duplicate Displays" option under Windows to achieve the correct resolution?

Also, when switching from Basic to HDTV, why does everything look dark-greenish?


----------



## Cloudpost

Does your TV have a dvi port? I had the same problem but when i used a hdmi to dvi adapter it worked flawlessly.


----------



## Christopher M

Unfortunately no,







I do have the HDMI-DVI adapter, and have tried it on my other TV, but even that didn't work.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christopher M*
> 
> I just re-installed Windows 7 with CCC and I fixed the black bars using the overscanning tool, but I can only change the real resolution through Windows. Under Desktop Management in CCC the TV is recognized as 1080i, but assumes the resolution is 1920x1080, and there is no option for 1366x768 (my TV's actual resolution), and the "Add" option only goes as low as 1440 pixels... I guess the EDID must be screwed up.
> 
> However, luckily my laptop display also uses 1366x768, therefore, can I use the "Duplicate Displays" option under Windows to achieve the correct resolution?
> 
> Also, when switching from Basic to HDTV, why does everything look dark-greenish?


I never use CCC to change resolution, I just use the Windows Screen Resolution tool.


----------



## drbaltazar

hdmi 1 is probably the port you neeed to plug then set screen to native(hdmi) then go in graphic card and set to to 1080i (29 hertz it will show 30 hertz after this ignore it!then go right click desktop you should see resolution,clic it,click advanced parameter,clic on screen tab ,there you should see another hertz make sure it is at 29 it isnt put it at 29 ,go back in gpu double check previous setting to make sure it is still on 1080i ,if it isnt you got to redo these step.once done go in gpu clic flat screen (if you are set for advanced )under it you should see scaling option set this to 0 and this should fix your issue ,if not then you will probably need to use vga port and set there native also!ya it is a nightmare


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> hdmi 1 is probably the port you neeed to plug
> then set screen to native(hdmi)
> then go in graphic card and set to to 1080i
> (29 hertz it will show 30 hertz after this ignore it!)
> then go right click desktop you should see resolution,clic it,
> click advanced parameter,
> clic on screen tab ,
> there you should see another hertz make sure it is at 29 it isnt put it at 29
> go back in gpu double check previous setting to make sure it is still on 1080i ,
> if it isnt you got to redo these step.
> once done go in gpu clic flat screen (if you are set for advanced )
> under it you should see scaling option set this to 0 and this should fix your issue ,
> if not then you will probably need to use vga port and set there native also!
> ya it is a nightmare


*
FTFY*
o.0

It's alot easier to read now







. I know from seeing your posts for the past few days that english may not be your first lang, so break it up like ^ that to help us understand what your saying









oh...and setting to 1080i isn't the right way about it, sticking with the native res of the set is the best option.







.


----------

